# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Jongen met grote tepels

## aaabc

heyy,

ik ben een jongen van 14 en ik heb hele grote borsten/tepels..
ik ben verder niet dik ofzo, best gespierde buik maar dan heb ik best grote borsten.
met gym enzo dan roepen ze wel is, haha hij heeft tieten enzo, hoe komt dit?
is dit normaal? want ik word best aangekeken als ik op het zwembad loop enzo..  :Confused:

----------


## aaabc

Lijkt het niet een beetje op gynaecomastia?

----------


## freaky_sandje

Hey, 

Misschien zou het beter zijn om eens langs je huisdokter te gaan. Weten je ouders dit, anders zou het niet slecht zijn om hen eens om raad te vragen. Misschien is het een hormonaal probleem dat verholpen kan worden. In ieder geval veel succes !

gr sandra

----------


## Turkish_King

Ja ik heb ook grote tepels maar ik ben wel dik enzo maar komt het gewoon dat ik dik ben of heb ik dan ook een hormonaal?

----------


## Mama-nouki

Hey een vraagje:
Sport je veel??

----------


## Turkish_King

Ja wel ik sport wel veel ik eet ook meer gezond

----------


## Toussaint

Ey ik ben ee jongen, 16 jaar en heb niet zo zeer borsten alswel grote tepels.
Dit heb ik al zo'n 3 jaar en vindt ik zeer vervelend, ik wordt hier echter niet mee gespest ofzo ondanks dat ik op een internaat zit.
als ik achter de tepel voel voel ik aan de ene kant wel zon schijf en andere kant niets. Heeft iemand tips.
Oow ja, ik heb gewoon een normaal postuur.

----------


## Francesco

Grote borsten als je 14 jaar bent: er zijn een paar dingen die je moet overdenken: Heb je de bouw van je vader of moeder? dan is het niet abnormaal maar familiair. Is het links ánders dan rechts: laat het dan aan de dokter zien. Is de verkleurde tepel een grote schijf: kan familiair zijn, niets vreemds. Is er onder één van de tepels een harde schijf te voelen die soms steekt (a wallnutt in a male chest) dan heet dat idd gynaecomastie. Gaat meestal van zelf over (na jaren), dit kán geopereerd worden, maar dan heb je de rest van je leven een litteken. Een homeopatisch arts heeft er wel een middel voor, waardoor het over gaat. Verder: als je lichaam verandert hoef je je niet direct zorgen te maken; er zijn denk ik ook nog andere dingen die dan mee-veranderen. Hoort bij je leeftijd. Geen probleem van maken. Op een ander moment zullen je klasgenoten ook veranderen (hun lijf!) Hopelijk kun je er iets mee. Groetjes

----------


## jasper

Hey,

Ik heb hetzelfde probleem. Intussen ben ik immers 22 en heb ik ook nog steeds last van borsten. Enerzijds (en op jouw leeftijd) is dit normaal, je lichaam is in volle verandering. Is er al schaamhaar en dergerlijke doorgekomen? Dat zijn de bewijzen dat je in volle pubertijd bent. Ben je 16-17 en heb je er nog last van, kan je best eens langs de dokter gaan.

Echter, bij mij kan er niet echt iets aangedaan worden. Het is vetophoping en die zet zich bij mij ter hoogte van mijn tepels. Ik ben hier ook mee gepest geweest vroeger en draag hier nu nog altijd de gevolgen van...

----------


## jajemoeder123

'ja ik heb dit ook en ik heb er letterlijk een schijt hekel aan , en ik schaam me ervoor

----------


## kriastoflet

heb ik ook, en ik word wel degelijk gepest dit is egt zoooo vervelend

----------


## Sylvia93

hooi,

jullie zitten jullie ontzettend druk te maken over die grote tepels 
maar misschien zouden jullie er iets positiefs in moeten zien?
er zijn genoeg meiden die geen probleem hebben met grote tepels.

Dat gepest worden vind ik onzinnig, zeg maar tegen ze dat ze naar zichzelf moeten kijken.. de "perfecte" jongen bestaat niet, maak er zelf het beste van!
Misschien werkt het om een iets wijder shirt aan te trekken zodat het bijv op school minder goed zichtbaar is of trek desnoods een vest aan dan zie je het zeker niet.
Maar echt hoor jongens, wees blij met wat je hebt! Waarschijnlijk hebben 1 van de jongens die jullie pesten ook wel iets waar ie zich voor schaamt, 

succes!

----------


## Jeffrey830

Ik heb dit probleem ook, ik ben zelf 21 jaar oud.
en heb ook grote tepels, dit vind ik best lastig.
Als ik mijn vrienden mag geloven ben ik behoorlijk gespierd.
En ik heb ook best wel spierdefinitie in mijn borsten alleen als ik een wat wijder shirt aan trek lijkt dat niet zo dankzij die tepels, ik zit er aan te denken
om een verkleining te nemen, het is een kleine ingreep en kost ook niet veel.

----------


## renspk

ik ben 16 en heb ook zoiets dergelijks. Mijn tepels steken een beetje uit, niet veel ofzo maar ik had het vroeger niet. Heb een normaal postuur. Ben 1.84 en 70 KG. Ik wordt er niet mee gepest maar ik vind het er zelf raar uit zien. Ik ga vaak naar de sportschool en ben blij met goede resultaten maar vind het dan altijd jammer om er geen normale tepels bij te zien.. Kan ik hier iets tegen doen?

----------


## Stefanoho

ik ben 17 jaar en heb ook grote tepels met namen de 'Tepelhof'
kan je ze verkleinen of iets in die richting?
want voel me niet op me gemak als ik zonder t-shirt loop.

*zie bijlagen*

----------


## renspk

> ik ben 17 jaar en heb ook grote tepels met namen de 'Tepelhof'
> kan je ze verkleinen of iets in die richting?
> want voel me niet op me gemak als ik zonder t-shirt loop.
> 
> *zie bijlagen*



zo ziet her er bij mij ook uit

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Stefanoho en Renspk,

Ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik niet zeker weet of dit soort 'operaties' uitgevoerd worden. Ik zou me eerst goed afvragen of dat wel echt zo nodig is. Zit je er echt zo mee dat je er een operatie voor over hebt? Ik vind persoonlijk dat de grootte echt nog wel meevalt, zo heel veel groter dan een normaal formaat zijn ze niet. Ook worden de tepelhoffen naarmate je ouder wordt toch groter en 'minder mooi'. Ik zie liever een man met wat grotere tepels dan een man die allerlei littekens rond de tepels heeft! Probeer het eens naast je neer te leggen en een positief zelfbeeld te creëren. Wie weet loop je na een aantal jaar apentrots rond met een ontbloot bovenlichaam  :Wink:

----------


## Stefanoho

@silvia93 & Renspk,

Bedankt voor je berichtje dit geeft me toch wel iets meer zelfvertrouwen!
en zal er over nadenken misschien heb je wel gelijk silvia en moet ik er me niet al te druk over maken..

----------

